# avatar and sig request



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Well the purple does not go with my sig and avy so I am looking for a new one. 

was thinking of a cartoon lounge lizard theme of sorts and incorporate the purple if you can. 

I would actually do this myself but I cant for the life of me find a frickin cool looking lizard pic that I would use in the sig avy

The Request:

was thinking of a cartoon lounge lizard theme of sorts and incorporate the purple if you can.


Pics:

Whatever


Title: M_D


Sub-Text: 

More Sub-Text: 


Colors: Purple


Size: Whatever

Avatar?: Yes


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Although i am not a Staff member anymore i will still try to enforce the Rules.. Follow the Template bud.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I would if I had any thing to put in the template. I have no pics I could find or I would have done it myself. only color I wanted in it was the purple. and I did not care what they did with the avy sig for I always think it is better when people get free reign with it


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yup like Nikos said please follow the template if you want people to fill your request.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

ok then delete the thread for I have nothing to fill in the template with.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I edited the template in and put what you had in your post in there. Feel free to add or remove the title part if you don't want M_D in there.

I also have a good lizard pic to use.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I kinda don't get what you're asking for lol. Sorry.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Weird request..


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

plazzman said:


> *Weird request..
> *


yes indeed


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Well since Plazz posted that, I don't think I was that off, it's just really random lol. I'll put mine up tomorrow.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

damn thats nice plazz


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

you should keep the sig plazz made. heres an attempt on a avy :


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I gotta post mine later after class, be patient lol. :thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry for the double post. But yea, here's mine:

*SIG*









*AVATAR*


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

D.P. you have to shrink that down a little bit if he picks it.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks so much guys, I have decided I like them both way too much to pick so im just gunna switch off every two weeks between the plazz/noraway combo and D.P.'s awesome avatar and sig


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

That is beyond awesome, DP!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Negative1 said:


> That is beyond awesome, DP!


Thanks man :thumb02:


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

M D's new avy is scary! ahhhhh! then again, i thought E.T was scary...


----------

